# Night cycle and temp



## Canheaton (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello! My names Caton!
I'm the guy that just reads a lot and learns from you guys with out needing to re ask questions.(BUT)lol

My little (HATCHLING) chacoan is coming tomorrow and I still am confused what I should do at night? My room stays about 70. All the time. 

Can I just have an extra under tank heat pad kick in at night or do I need a red bulb heat lamp. ? Or can the tank just drop to 70 Or lower.?

Now for the stupid question.lol....

Do any of you just leave your lights on so you know you have a good temp at all times. Of chorus they can hide and burrow to sleep. But I'm guessing that's not the way to do it. 

I've done over 50 hour's of research on here,( BUT ) what to do at night , I'm still not sure . maybe there's a thread you could link me to or just help me out!

Thank you!

Caton..


----------



## Donnie25 (Jul 6, 2017)

70 should be a perfect temp at night. I'm new to tegus, but that's what I've read and most other reptiles need it around there at night. My Chams can go down to the 50s even(that'd prob be pushing it for a tegu though idk). I wouldn't keep lights on at night.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 6, 2017)

What size tank is that and I'd think about putting plastic on atleast part of that screen top for humidity. Looks pretty conjested even for a baby and is that small lamp basking light looks pretty close to the substrate I'd think of putting a rock down and checking it's surface temp then moving it accordingly wouldn't want the little guy burning himself. But it might be the perspective lol just some small things I think I'm seeing but I may be totally off base. But don't take my word for it I'm in the same boat as you, my baby blue doesn't get here till the end of the month


----------



## dpjm (Jul 7, 2017)

70 at night is great, don't add nighttime heat. Lights must go off at night on a regular schedule. What type of lights are those? UV?


----------



## Canheaton (Jul 7, 2017)

Cool thanks. It's a 40gal wide. So plenty big for now. I just have big stuff in it.his water dish is 9x13" . That small light is a low watt UVB and puts out almost no heat. It say's the UV is only good for 9" so that's why it's so far down.


----------



## Canheaton (Jul 7, 2017)

My big light is just a heat bulb , but my powersun bulb is coming in the mail to replace it.


----------



## dpjm (Jul 7, 2017)

In that small tank, make sure the powersun is off to one side so that there are areas with no UV. Like temperature, UV must also have a gradient.


----------



## Canheaton (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok. Will do. Thank you!


----------

